
Ask HN: Why do we not see Apple, Google or MS people discuss on HN? - Mustafabei
If it doesn&#x27;t violate the company principles (though I cannot see why it would) We would really like to see the inner guys share their opinions here.
======
benologist
We do get comments from employees at big companies. You can also find many by
searching for 'disclosure' in comments.

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=microsoft&st...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=microsoft&start=0)

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=adobe&start=...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=adobe&start=0)

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=ibm&start=0](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=ibm&start=0)

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=apple&start=...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=apple&start=0)

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=google&start...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=google&start=0)

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=facebook&sta...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=facebook&start=0)

------
Mustafabei
Same comment, I though I should also add this here:

One clearance, I don't say people do not comment. Maybe I did not write this
clear enough. So let me:

Employees do comment. That is not the problem. What I am saying is why do we
not see threads where employees actually discuss a product/procedure, and
opine on how they can better that product/procedure. These are personal
opinions and given this is not a blog and our identities are not out in the
open (at least not immediately accessible), everybody can, while staying under
the veil of HN, state their honest opinions. Much like anonymous surveys, but
more detailed. Nobody has to disclose sensitive information, but opinions of
employees do make a difference. I would like to see that on HN.

~~~
lutusp
> ... opinions of employees do make a difference. I would like to see that on
> HN.

You won't see it, and the reasons are excellent. People who want to express
their personal views, or even to influence corporate policies, are more
effective if they aren't burdened by seeming to be corporate spokespeople.

At one extreme, it's sock-puppetry, meaning someone deliberately trying to
hide their affiliation while representing a corporate viewpoint. The other
extreme is an overreliance on a corporate connection to add weight to a view
that would be more fairly evaluated on its direct merits.

The middle ground would be people announcing their affiliation only if the
announcement contributes to balance and fairness, but who emphasize that their
views are their own. That's the present system.

------
lutusp
We do see such comments, but those who post them are understandably reluctant
to reveal their affiliations. Also, such disclosures would be made only if
they were germane to the point being made.

Imagine a post in a philosophy forum about the existential human condition.
imagine that the poster begins by saying, "Full disclosure: I'm a human."

> If it doesn't violate the company principles (though I cannot see why it
> would) ...

It's easy to see how this would violate company policy as well as being a
risky practice in general. Someone's personal view might end up seeming like
an official corporate policy position.

------
mktween
Of course they do. They just don't point out that they are Apple, Google or MS
employees. And I think it is pretty obvious why. One wrong comment from a
"google employee" and the media will be all over him/her with headlines like
"google employee admits NSA blah blah" or even worse, titles that end with
questionmarks: "Google working on Antimatter Energy?"

~~~
jgeorge
I can attest to knowing at least a few examples of "people on HN who work for
these companies but don't say so out of abject (and not misguided) fear that
the rabid 'copy and paste' tech blogs that call themselves 'journalists' would
take some random quote out of context and splatter it all over the web."

------
anonyfox
I think is they write in any comment that they're from one of these companies,
the flamewar begins.

------
onion2k
What makes you think we don't?

~~~
Mustafabei
One clearance, I don't say people do not comment. Maybe I did not write this
clear enough. So let me:

Employees do comment. That is not the problem. What I am saying is why do we
not see threads where employees actually discuss a product/procedure, and
opine on how they can better that product/procedure. These are personal
opinions and given this is not a blog and our identities are not out in the
open (at least not immediately accessible), everybody can, while staying under
the veil of HN, state their honest opinions. Much like anonymous surveys, but
more detailed. Nobody has to disclose sensitive information, but opinions of
employees do make a difference. I would like to see that on HN.

~~~
jfoster
If they can do better than a product/procedure, their duty to their company is
to make that improvement in private.

I might be misunderstanding, so please forgive me if I am.

